# BABIES!! half angora ferret litter.



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Finally after 3 Phantom jills and a litter that the mother ate, i have my first Half aggy litter!! they arriced at 4pm this afternoon.


mother is a Dark silver Mitt (Tilly) and Father is a Pinto Panda Angora (Borris)


i will not be going near the nest for a few days, she is quite nervous of me being near there at the mo, when she settles i will sneak a picture.

but these are the parents...

Father -



















Mother - 



















(this picture was taken just last week, she has been so lazy since being knocked up!!)










enjoy!!:2thumb:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

STUNNING perants!

Kits will be lovely i'm sure :flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAW :flrt::flrt:
I have to ask...how come your ferrets always look so clean :lol2: Mine are always rolling in stuff and try as I might no amount of baths will get them clean :lol2:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Congratulations. The adults are stunning.


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

I dont bath them at all, i leave them alone and what not, i find bathing makes things worse and their fur corse, if you leave it they have the natural oils and the fur is so much softer!! =D

borris is in full season and still as white as snow, not all yellow like most whole albino hobs.. all to do with him being angora i would guess, and having no undercoat =D

i also make sure i keep poop away, cleaning as much as i can (not saying you dont, please dont think i am...)


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I want borris :flrt::flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> I dont bath them at all, i leave them alone and what not, i find bathing makes things worse and their fur corse, if you leave it they have the natural oils and the fur is so much softer!! =D
> 
> borris is in full season and still as white as snow, not all yellow like most whole albino hobs.. all to do with him being angora i would guess, and having no undercoat =D
> 
> i also make sure i keep poop away, cleaning as much as i can (not saying you dont, please dont think i am...)


 Hehe I know you werent hun, they just seem to roll in EVERYTHING :lol2: Casper looks like a yellow polar bear :lol2: Im hoping it'll get better once his manhoods seen the vet mwahahaha :lol2:


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

there great pics


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I know Borris is all fluffy & poosh, but I think Tilly is gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Have to agree with you there Katie - I think she's extremely prettiful!! :flrt:


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwwww:flrt::flrt:

Im in love!


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

congrats bobbie  keep us up to date 
very cute mum and dad


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

i sneaked a peak this morning and she has had 3 kits, i grabbed a picture but i wont get that on till tomoro..


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

you have a ferret named Kyra. my sister's name is Kyra (had to point it out since it isn't really a common name). where did you get the name from? other than my sister, i've only ever seen it in a Stephen King book...

also. adorable ferrets:flrt:


----------



## Gazellianaimee (Mar 12, 2009)

Awwww! SO gorgeous!


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

aww they are stunning


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Nicquita said:


> you have a ferret named Kyra. my sister's name is Kyra (had to point it out since it isn't really a common name). where did you get the name from? other than my sister, i've only ever seen it in a Stephen King book...
> 
> also. adorable ferrets:flrt:


i always wanted a husky and i would go through suitable names on the net and found kyra, but when we got a husky she came from a rescue and had the name breeze, and i wanted a pet called kyra, and kyra was the third ferret i ever got (first two were boys) so she got the name =P


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Pictures are coming i promise!!!!! tonight, without fail, so keep checking.


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

i know i promised they would be on the other day, but im now putting them in photobucket (it wouldnt work before)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm still waiting for pictures!!


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

finally, sorry took so long =)

3 Days old in these...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Awww!!! Delicious!! :flrt:

Really looking forward to watching them grow and develop!! :2thumb:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

No one else wanna comment on the babies??


----------



## blackcat38 (May 31, 2008)

awww they're so tiny :flrt: I bet they'll be stunning when older, both parents are beautiful, deffinitely makes me want some again!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

theyre gorgeous! Make sure to keep us updated with picss!


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

feorag said:


> Have to agree with you there Katie - I think she's extremely prettiful!! :flrt:


I agree.

LOVE angoras!


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thankyou all =D

new pictures coming tomoro..


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

CUTE! :no1:

Can't wait for more pics


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

awwww look at the babies lol they are so cute Bobbie 
Cant wait to see more pics


----------



## snakefish (Jan 16, 2009)

congratulations! aww I remember Borris from when I came to visit! he is gorgeous and aww Tilly is a beauty too..their kits are going to be SO cute lol! I have pm'd you about a kit =)


----------



## royalpythonlover (Jan 29, 2007)

OMG I'm in love, such a shame I cant keep these, I tried it and they made me poorly, turns out I'm allergic to them :blush:


----------



## possej (May 14, 2009)

they are all beautiful especially tilly lol congrats on the kitts


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, i got some new picks the other day, but im waiting for the camera to charge then got to get them in photobucket, then on here, but they are 10 days old today, and absolutly MASSIVE!!


----------

